# Hooray for Jetboats



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

So all that fiberglass, metal, plastic, gas and oil is just sitting on the bottom of the river slowly leaking or breaking down? 

This seems stupid to me. 

Amazing how quick it went under though!


----------



## gnarwhal (Aug 26, 2008)

Exciting video! Looks like a stupid sport IMO.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

You can actually see me in that video up on the shore. My friend has a closer video of the same wreak. I'm in the gray and black jacket in front of the video I posted.

@ jen: The fuel cells are made to contain "most" of the leakage. And the boat will be recovered. Its not a perfect deal but they do the best they can. I have personalty witnessed Hank Gosnell and Walt Linsey sink thier boats in the same place. I helped recover Linseys' boat in the later 90's and the engine/fuel cell still had 90% of the oils two months later. These guys truly do the best they can and spend a great deal of money to avoid spills.

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=513602012036129


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Jensjustduckie said:


> So all that fiberglass, metal, plastic, gas and oil is just sitting on the bottom of the river slowly leaking or breaking down?
> 
> This seems stupid to me.
> 
> Amazing how quick it went under though!


Oh ya and did you see the marker the second guy released. Its a black floatie. It is attached to a rescue/recovery line. I heard that boat is out of the river. Don't know for sure though.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

sick stern squirt to mystery move.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Beats watching NASCAR and getting hit by tires.

What?
What did ya sey?


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

That is a bad day. Glad they both got out.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJNxrfUGlQM

This could provide some interesting carnage.....

At least now they wear life jackets, I wonder if they'll wear a helmet and body armor too.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Call me a non-motorhead, but isn't the power for jet boats pretty much just the pumps? I'm curious how running holes will affect pump performance....... Clearly jetboats catch air and the intakes submerge again, but wow they're going to lose some speed on the NF. We'll see, it'll be novel, that's for sure.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

See, you are a jerk and a troll, and creepy.... Perhaps you don't realize that the idaho group is a conversation among friends. But I doubt you know them......

Stalker


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Good riddance.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

O come on! Are you really that up tight! That was good groover material right there. You are so unimaginative, predictable, and lack any personal style it is mind boggling! Can't even take a poke. I don't even know why you try? I don't even know why I waste my time. Same old name calling broken record. You're not even worthy of being my nemesis. Your weak and have no sence of humor! You need to take a phuchitall or too. You are just too bitter. 

I bid you farewell. Forever more.....


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJNxrfUGlQM
> 
> This could provide some interesting carnage.....
> 
> At least now they wear life jackets, I wonder if they'll wear a helmet and body armor too.


So I am a motorhead.... but ....it seems to me if things can go that bad so quickly.....shouldn't that driver be keeping his eyes on the river and his hands on the wheel?


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Well OK, bye.


----------



## BryanS. (Jun 22, 2012)

One down, many to go.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Yay, goodbye! He posted my comments from the idaho forum, where a friend posted the link. Hence calling him out. 

4runner, what do you think, just about the feasibility of the machine? The nf is just one continuous cavitation of the river, is there a jet pump that could pull power out of heavily aerated water? That seems to me that could be one critical piece. If they have gotten a jet pump that can, then maybe. Where are the intakes on the boat? Maybe they modified that also.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> You can actually see me in that video up on the shore. My friend has a closer video of the same wreak. I'm in the gray and black jacket in front of the video I posted.
> 
> @ jen: The fuel cells are made to contain "most" of the leakage. And the boat will be recovered. Its not a perfect deal but they do the best they can. I have personalty witnessed Hank Gosnell and Walt Linsey sink thier boats in the same place. I helped recover Linseys' boat in the later 90's and the engine/fuel cell still had 90% of the oils two months later. These guys truly do the best they can and spend a great deal of money to avoid spills.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=513602012036129


Glad to hear they at least try to mitigate the pollution.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> 4runner, what do you think, just about the feasibility of the machine? The nf is just one continuous cavitation of the river, is there a jet pump that could pull power out of heavily aerated water? That seems to me that could be one critical piece. If they have gotten a jet pump that can, then maybe. Where are the intakes on the boat? Maybe they modified that also.


That guy's jet looks too heavy (thrust vs. weight) to take on extremely aerated water. The video edit is great, but I'm sorry, they look like a bunch of frat boys out for a good time. Tackling water with serious consequences like that, I'd expect more of a clinical approach--someone who approaches their sport like Kirby Chambliss (Red Bull air racer. )

The Kiwis have been doing it for decades--if they can do it, it's possible.
Upper Hurunui Jet Boaters - YouTube

...but I would think he'd need this kind of thrust to weight:
Jet Boat Racing... Guaranteed Satisfaction! - YouTube


The motorhead in me says it's awesome.
The river runner in me worries about a spill.
The Libertarian in me says he should post a bond against cleanup and recovery and go for it.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

The treehugger in me says keep those stinking noise makers on Powell Reservoir.


----------



## ragdoll (Jun 13, 2012)

OMG! I just figured it out. Dirtbagkayaker FTW! Bahahahahaha... LMFAO.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

ragdoll said:


> OMG! I just figured it out. Dirtbagkayaker FTW! Bahahahahaha... LMFAO.


Um, isn't that what forums are for?


----------



## ragdoll (Jun 13, 2012)

LSB said:


> Um, isn't that what forums are for?


Well I'm not a motorhead as well but yes, yes it is. The humor factor can be incredible!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

LSB said:


> The treehugger in me says keep those stinking noise makers on Powell Reservoir.


A day or two a year, it would be pretty cool.
Every day, all year, I'd hate the noise.

As a motorhead, I realize that engine/exhaust noise is one of the biggest things that pisses non-motorized recreation people off...and I totally get it. I keep good exhaust systems on my toys. I don't need to create enemies just because of my fun.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Apparently he's put $150,000 into the boat (or at least that is the rumor my friend reported), which could mean he's done his homework and built the right kind of boat. The video clips are all from prior years, I don't know what he's got got for a boat for this endeavor. People thought they were crazy when then ran the SF, and they did it. So we'll see. I'm torn, I really don't like the thought of it on so many levels, but I can't deny being a bit excited. After all, I am stoking my internal motorhead with a dual sport motorcycle purchase last summer.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

ragdoll said:


> Dirtbagkayaker FTW!


FTW??


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> FTW??


For The Win!!!


----------



## ragdoll (Jun 13, 2012)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> FTW??


"For The Win" all the way!

I bow to you! That was ingenious!


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Maybe a win means something different to you. But when you quit the discussion "I bid you farewell. Forever more....." means you forfeit.


----------



## ragdoll (Jun 13, 2012)

LSB said:


> Maybe a win means something different to you. But when you quit the discussion "I bid you farewell. Forever more....." means you forfeit.


I read it as Dirtbagkayaker was done with lhowemt. He kicked her butt and sent her to the side! Thats my take. When people resort to name calling and rude language only - thats sinking below instead of rising above. Its a choice and lhowemt clearly intends on choising a foul mouth when ever possible.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

This needs to come to an end! Can we all agree on that? Please.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> Apparently he's put $150,000 into the boat (or at least that is the rumor my friend reported), which could mean he's done his homework and built the right kind of boat. The video clips are all from prior years, I don't know what he's got got for a boat for this endeavor. People thought they were crazy when then ran the SF, and they did it. So we'll see. I'm torn, I really don't like the thought of it on so many levels, but I can't deny being a bit excited. After all, I am stoking my internal motorhead with a dual sport motorcycle purchase last summer.


 
Well, then, it might be do-able!

I couldn't agree more.




dirtbagkayaker said:


> This needs to come to an end! Can we all agree on that? Please.



The arguing or the jet boats? 

NOTHING we do with internal combustion engines is truly sustainable, and that includes our car shuttles. 
-We could rape and pillage the Earth, likely resulting in the eradication of our species, and the Earth would rebound in a few millenia. 
-We could alternately kill ourselves off to save the Earth, and in a few millenia, the Earth would still look substantially like it did in the alternate case after we raped and pillaged her.


So...anything we do is just for a geologically short term for our species and the species around us during our brief stay here. If we fuck things up too badly, my kids can't play or enjoy anything when they're adults--it will all be gone. If we all stay at home so we don't impact anything...my kids are never going to be outside playing, today or in the future. 

There's got to be a reasonable balance. We're just arguing about those shades of gray. 


(No, not the BDSM gray).





Love,
MT4Runner
******* Environmentalist


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

The off topic arguing! I'm totally down with jet boats. Even on the NFP. I think its ballzie and pushing the limits of their sport. If I can, I'm gona be there to watch. Its not like the NFP is a natural river. Its more like a man made ditch between the highway and the railroad tracks. Its the perfect place for this type of activity. Bad props to these guys!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> This needs to come to an end! Can we all agree on that? Please.


Agree! Happy weekend boating!


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> The off topic arguing! I'm totally down with jet boats. Even on the NFP. I think its ballzie and pushing the limits of their sport. If I can, I'm gona be there to watch. Its not like the NFP is a natural river. Its more like a man made ditch between the highway and the railroad tracks. Its the perfect place for this type of activity. Bad props to these guys!


So who the the right of way when you have 3 or 4 kayakers coming down Jakes or Golf Course and a jet boat coming up them?


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Anchorless said:


> So who the the right of way when you have 3 or 4 kayakers coming down Jakes or Golf Course and a jet boat coming up them?


I don't know about you but I'm yielding to jet boats. 

Plus I don't think its gona be a "everyday thing"


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Maybe not on the NF. But it is really annoying seeing jetboats on Staircase or even at the Boise WWP (which, admittedly, isn't that often either). It just causes confusion for intermediate paddlers who are focused on trying to get down a river, let alone trying to find an eddy in the middle of the rapid to yield to. Last year some dingleberry crashed on Go Left on the Main and was a distraction for a few days. 

My opinion is that jetboaters need to go play where there isn't a lot of whitewater traffic, and/or their vessels are recoverable when things go awry.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Jetboater's have limited access to a very small amount of quality rivers in comparison to the access that rafters enjoy. I agree that safety needs to be upfront. Maybe set certain days aside for motorboating to give them an opportunity to enjoy the water safely. We all screw up from time to time. I have seen rafts wrapped until the current destroyed them and created potential dangers for other boaters. I have seen whole rafts get deriged and all their gear spread across a 100 miles of the MFS. There's no doubt that there will be more motor boats on the water in places we would have never guessed. Just like kayakers dropping runs that jon-Q-public thinks we should have no part. I have seen motor boaters and paddle boaters work together to save lives. I think we should learn to enjoy each other and find a happy middle.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

well said.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Yep fostering relationships will go much further than knee-jerk reactions.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

True that.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Anchorless said:


> So who the the right of way when you have 3 or 4 kayakers coming down Jakes or Golf Course and a jet boat coming up them?


It seems they'll have to do some sort of special use permit with some gov't agency to get restricted access for a period of time on the given day. That'll be controversial I'm sure, however I'm just speculating on that being necessary. Having boaters on the water with them would threaten their lives too, and it's hard to picture people not caring about running over others especially on a river like that with the danger level (to everyone) so high. Given there are so many places to put on, it will have to be a huge coordination effort.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not anti-jet boat (I dirt bike so I know what it's like to be unfairly singled out by other user groups). I would say that 95% of the time I'm on the river I don't even see a jet boat. I just do worry about the safety issues, especially when they're coming up a narrow river with blind corners at high flows, like SF Payette.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Worth studying?

Marine Salvage & Recreational Boaters: Modern Concepts & Misconceptions - Introduction


:twisted:


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I glanced theough that quickly, and it seems to address salvage at sea specifically.


----------

